# LG BH10LS Fehler



## DexXxtrin (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe bei beinem PC das BD-Laufwerk von LG LG BH10LS eingebaut.
Allerdings funktioniert das nicht richtig. Wenn ich den PC aufstarte und keine Disk eingelegt habe, erkennt er mir trotzdem eine Audio CD (0 Bytes frei von 0 Bytes - CDFS). Wenn ich das Laufwerk auswerfe ist immernoch die Selbe Meldung.
Ich kann also keine Disks lesen oder schreiben.
Was muss ich machen?

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## DexXxtrin (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe es nun geschafft, dass das Problem mit der AudioCD nicht mehr besteht. Ich kann nun CD/DVDs normal einlegen und lesen (neuster Intel RST Treiber, in verbindung mit Asus X79 Boards).
Allerdings funktioniert das Brennen immer noch nicht. Wenn ich eine DVD einlege und diese Formatieren will, steht bei Speicherkapazität 3.11GB und Dateisystem UDF 2.01 (Kann nur UDF auswählen). Im Explorer zeigt er mir aber "xxxGB frei von 4.38GB" an.


----------

